# Why all of a sudden can't I download?



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey lads.

Ok so my internet or something has decided to give up on downloading.

No matter what website I go on to.. Nothing will download.
I can view most websites without any problems. then they're some that can't be loaded...
But most importantly.. I can't download a single file.

What on earth is going on?

Oh and my brothers system is the very same?
Also when my sister uses her laptop here. she can't download either???


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 13, 2010)

Download limit reached on broadband plan?  i.e.- heavy downloading in use at your house?

Or netwokred virus?

Two links below might help, maybe not.  If three diff systems have same problem and you have decent antivirus, it's a router issue or a ISP issue?  Surely?


http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299328

http://www.dslreports.com/faq/1413


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 13, 2010)

Has to do with your ISP for sure. 

Are your downloads capped and you used all the GB?

I'd phone your ISP...


----------



## robal (Oct 13, 2010)

You need to us more about your internet connection.
The problem will either be in your router or your ISP.

Less probable: All of you have got same virus 

Cheers,


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 13, 2010)

Well actually my ISP have giving a limit of 120GB since last month due to complaints in this area.
Since the ISP here are useless.
So they had to cap everyone around here to make everyone happy?

But there is no way I downloaded 120GB within 13 days! That's bollocks.

The router. I only bought it 2 months ago! It can't be that!

I suppose I must call them and see what's going on... ugh!


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 13, 2010)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Well actually my ISP have giving a limit of 120GB since last month due to complaints in this area.
> Since the ISP here are useless.
> So they had to cap everyone around here to make everyone happy?
> 
> ...



Depending on how fast your download speed is, its not realy that hard these days to download a lot of data in only a few days. Here are my current stats and most of this is from watching tv catch up and stuff and forgeting to turn it of when i goto bed so it keeps on pushing my data usage higher.
DSL Connection	

Uptime:	7 days, 14:35:01
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1,325 / 17,479
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]:	10.49 / 46.26
5.3gig is from world of warcraft patch, 1.5gig from holiday video, rest internet tv.


Have you tryed any speed test to see if they work ok?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2010)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Well actually my ISP have giving a limit of 120GB since last month due to complaints in this area.
> Since the ISP here are useless.
> So they had to cap everyone around here to make everyone happy?
> 
> ...



i downloaded 50GB just yesterday alone.


it COULD be the router, but not hardware. a faulty DNS setting could cause this kind of weirdness, for example.

hell even having the username/password wrong could cause it, i've seen some ISP's allow very basic web access in that case just so you can get to emails to get the details they sent you (and thus, fix it)


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 13, 2010)

jayziz almighty!
I really don't think I used that much.
Perhaps I have.
God that's terrible!

The speed test loads. and gets 42ms. but it never downloads or uploads.


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 13, 2010)

Try unpluging your router/modem for bout 5 mins and see if that helps, I have had my o2 router do odd things where i can't download or watch internet TV. It could also be a dns problem (o2 used to have loads).


----------



## JATownes (Oct 13, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Has to do with your ISP for sure.
> 
> Are your downloads capped and you used all the GB?
> 
> *I'd phone your ISP*...



Before doing anything else, I would do this.  This will quickly and efficiently tell you if it is an issue at your location (router, etc.) or if it is that your ISP cap has been reached.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 13, 2010)

OK I will try unplugging them both soon.
Also. I just realized that when they sent out a letter and described the cap. it did in fact mention that I will be charged extra for going over the 120Gb limit so I  believe that itself proves that I am not completely capped to 120GB.

I was checking it out earlier and it showed on the router.. " ONLINE " was blinking????
I never ever saw it do that.

But it was going on.. off. every second.
This could explain why I can't download perhaps?? because it seemingly turns on and off every second?

Any ideas?


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> *i downloaded 50GB just yesterday, anime alone.*
> 
> 
> it COULD be the router, but not hardware. a faulty DNS setting could cause this kind of weirdness, for example.
> ...






check with you ISP. samething happened to me. it was their fault, something had gone wrong with their usernames and permissions.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok strange... now everything seems to be working perfectly?? Full high speed downloading suddenly??
What the hell??
I didn't do anything.


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 13, 2010)

Your isp could have been having DNS problems or some other problem on there network that is now fixed.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2010)

animal007uk said:


> Your isp could have been having DNS problems or some other problem on there network that is now fixed.



that, or a user on the network was downloading some really dirty pronz and it just finished.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Oct 13, 2010)

contact your isp and ask for a list of things you've downloaded 

reason i say this is that some modems (even now) can be cloned, and dispicable characters can leave you quite literally in the shxx by downloading films, games, and music making it seem like you have done it all 
and the lawyers don't give two hoots whether you have the data on your pc or have ever had it because they are told *modems can never be cloned * so just look into that, just incase someone has cloned your modem 

other than the above i'd also say it could be a virus, or your security settings are set to high (depends what your trying to download) 

what antivirus software do you have ?

:edit:


Irish_PXzyan said:


> Ok strange... now everything seems to be working perfectly?? Full high speed downloading suddenly??
> What the hell??
> I didn't do anything.


 lol glad to here it's ok it's another  moment


----------



## hat (Oct 13, 2010)

In the future, plug the modem directly into a PC and see what happens. If it works there but not through the router, something is wrong with the router. Don't be surprised if the router mysteriously dies within 2 months, I had a Linksys WRT54GS do that to me... then I ran through shitty windows ICS networking until I got my Netgear WGR614v9, which has worked great ever since, other than being a bit weak on the raw processing power side of things.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 13, 2010)

I guess the ISP was having issues! glad it's sorted 

No one was downloading porn haha! 
hmm I better check my sister's laptop to be sure 


Actually it would be a good idea to see what they have to show me!
But would it show everything? Every last bit of detail about what I downloaded? When I downloaded! right down to the size and time??

I was actually going to do that with my sisters laptop!
But it just started working so it didn't come to that!
Next time I better think of that quicker


----------

